
Remote Desktop Services Remote Code Execution Vulnerability (CVSS Score 9.8) So - based2
https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/bom77a/remote_desktop_services_remote_code_execution/
======
based2
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/msrc/2019/05/14/prevent-...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/msrc/2019/05/14/prevent-
a-worm-by-updating-remote-desktop-services-cve-2019-0708/)

------
based2
[https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/05/microsoft-patches-
wormab...](https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/05/microsoft-patches-wormable-
flaw-in-windows-xp-7-and-windows-2003/)

